# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Clima y Medio Ambiente  Municipalidad de Piura sembró más de 89 mil plantones para proteger el medio ambiente

## Bruno Cillóniz

*En lo que va del año*  *Piura, nov. 11 (ANDINA).-* Más de 89 mil plantones forestales, ornamentales y frutales ha sembrado, en lo que va del año, la municipalidad provincial de Piura en diferentes sectores de la ciudad, a fin de contribuir con la protección y conservación del medio ambiente.  
Manuel Ruiz Palacios, jefe de Ornato de la comuna, informó que solo en el último trimestre se instalaron 12,012 plantas ornamentales como cucardas, acalifas verdes, palmeras, abutilones, entre otras. 
Asimismo, dijo que se sembró 7,148 especies forestales, entre las que destaca el molle hawaiano, ficus y el tulipán africano; y 5,840 especies frutales como tamarindo, uva y guaba. 
Los plantones frutales generalmente los requieren las instituciones educativas que tienen pequeños huertos, en los que se promueve en los alumnos el compromiso sobre el cuidado y conservación del ecosistema, subrayó. 
El funcionario edil agregó que los plantones fueron instalados en diferentes asentamientos humanos, instituciones públicas y privadas, colegios de las localidades de Catacaos, La Arena, La Unión y Castilla.  
También señaló que el sembrado se hizo con la activa participación de los moradores que siguieron con atención las instrucciones del personal de Ornato para el sembrado de plantas. 
Los árboles nos ofrecen muchos beneficios como la producción de oxígeno. Además, evitan la dispersión de partículas como el polvo y el humo, amortiguan la densidad del ruido, regulan la temperatura, nos protegen de los rayos ultravioletas, favorecen a la fauna silvestre y mejoran el ornato de la ciudad, puntualizó.Temas similares: Artículo: BID desembolsará US$ 1,200 millones en quinquenio para medio ambiente, agua y cambio climático Artículo: BID otorga al Perú préstamos "verdes" por US$ 50 millones para preservar el medio ambiente Prácticas Agrícolas Compatibles con el Medio Ambiente Huancavelica conforma grupo técnico regional de biodiversidad para proteger el medio ambiente Aprendamos a cuidar el medio ambiente

----------

